# Chinese Medicine for injured hand



## CrushingFist (Mar 25, 2009)

I was suppose to start my training today but injured my hand yesterday (dislocated a bone and kinda fractured another small one).

I went to the hospital and lasted 12hrs for xray, catscan, and had my boned moved back again while it was numb. now the pain is killing me. 

Does anyone recommend Chinese Medicine instead? 
And would it be ok to practice Xinyigi or Bagua injured?


Thanks


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 25, 2009)

Certain herbs like Dragon's blood increases blood flow.

Certain Acupuncture points can stimulate Blood flow.

You would have to see a TCM doctor.

As for Bagua you can practice it you would practice circle walking.

Xingyi you would practice Santi both require legs more than hand.


----------

